# Need to replace Epson 1430 inkjet printer used for transparencies



## Emma2 (Apr 6, 2008)

Hi All,

I have spent a few hours searching for any current information on this forum on what inkjet printer I can purchase for printing 13" by 19" transparencies or larger. I used to have several Epson 3000, then the 1400 and now my 1430 appears to have clogged nozzles. I have not found any new threads on something that is economical, as most mentioned the 1400 or 1430 and both have been discontinued. I print T-shirts and sometimes I print designs with halftones and I use accurip software. I need a printer ASAP. I have orders due this week. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

Canon PIXMA PRO-100S prints up to 13" and is supported by accurip.


----------



## Emma2 (Apr 6, 2008)

Thank you. I will check this out.


----------



## Vancix (Jun 15, 2019)

Emma2 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have spent a few hours searching for any current information on this forum on what inkjet printer I can purchase for printing 13" by 19" transparencies or larger. I used to have several Epson 3000, then the 1400 and now my 1430 appears to have clogged nozzles. I have not found any new threads on something that is economical, as most mentioned the 1400 or 1430 and both have been discontinued. I print T-shirts and sometimes I print designs with halftones and I use accurip software. I need a printer ASAP. I have orders due this week. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks


It's very simple to clean the nozzles on your printer.
1. Check some videos on the youtube
2. Buy syringe and alcohol for your ink on ebay or amazon ...


----------



## Emma2 (Apr 6, 2008)

Thank you. It is working again after the cleaning.


----------



## Vancix (Jun 15, 2019)

Emma2 said:


> Thank you. It is working again after the cleaning.


Did you installed waste ink tank for your printer?


----------



## Emma2 (Apr 6, 2008)

No, I did not and I have always used Epson inks. It is working like new.


----------



## Vancix (Jun 15, 2019)

Emma2 said:


> No, I did not and I have always used Epson inks. It is working like new.


Its waste ink tank that you need to give one 2nd 3rd 4th etc life to you printer.
check the link


----------

